# Starting Bitpim [solved]

## KWhat

I am currently getting the following message after starting bitpim does anyone have any ideas?

bitpim

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/opt/cx_Freeze-3.0.1/initscripts/ConsoleSetLibPath.py", line 30, in ?

  File "bp.py", line 75, in ?

  File "gui.py", line 28, in ?

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/__init__.py", line 42, in ?

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/wx-2.6-gtk2-unicode/wx/_core.py", line 4, in ?

  File "ExtensionLoader.py", line 12, in ?

ImportError: /usr/lib/bitpim-0.8.04/libwx_gtk2ud-2.6.so.0: undefined symbol: XineramaIsActive

ThanksLast edited by KWhat on Mon Feb 06, 2006 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jarhead

I just got the same error when I upgraded to 0.8.07.

----------

## KWhat

The problem was gtk 2.8.10  mask it back up and emerge gtk 2.8.8 solves the problem.

----------

## kinkos

Arg, i get same error after gtk got bumped to 2.8.13; going back to 2.8.8.  Is BitPim aware of the issue?  Is there even a place to submit bugs for them?

----------

## KWhat

The softwares got more bugs than you can shake a stick at.  Dont even try it under amd64 =P

----------

## djm

I wouldn't call having to downgrade gtk+ a 'solution'

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127079

----------

## pdouble

 *djm wrote:*   

> I wouldn't call having to downgrade gtk+ a 'solution'
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127079

 

I have posted a source based ebuild for bitpim 0.8.10. See it at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127966. That should fix the problem. Note there are three packages not in portage you will need to put into your overlay.

I am very interested to hear if this works for others.

----------

